# diy t5 Luminair



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

I found a site (uk site) that has really cheap t5's,( £1 each !!!!) I am going to DIY a single t5 Luminair for my 5 gal nano, the bulbs are 9w 12". im lookin for around 1.5wpg full planted non co2 ( a tom barrre method.)

What K ratings would theses colur temps be ?
WARM WHITE
WHITE
COOL WHITE

*2ND thing is*, 
Where can i find a 9watt ballast for a t5 tube ,is there any other way i could do it ?

*3rd thing is*, 
How far abover the aquarium thants 8 inches deep that i loose 0.3w's,to i was thinking of having it around 4-6 inches above.


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

What site you found dizzee mate, i like CEF myself, picked up three 24W T5 tubes for under 10 pounds and priced a DIY 150W MH setup for around 100 pounds, do you know anyone that runs there own business, if so mention the company to them and ask them to take out a business account with them. They will save money on any light fittings they need and the prices will be around 20% of that marked on the catalogue, this company sell all equipment required for building your own lighting, sorry i have not been back in touch myself mate but i have been really busy just now, im going into CEF myself at some point through the week and promise i will price everything for a range of different T5 lighting setups of different wattages with the discount for an account holder and if needed im sure i could get the stuff down to you.


----------



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

its all good mate. it's better than being bored.

this is the site.. they do some nice stuff. just no k ratings 
http://www.energybulbs.co.uk/produc...Miniature+T5+8W+12"+Long+Pack+of+6/3936556301

i am just waiting on a email from them, with the k ratings for the bulbs in question. they dont do everything. i need a tiny ballast


----------

